# Careers for artistic ENTJs?



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Any ideas? I thought art director and architect.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

What about stage manager for plays? Or you could be a line director or AD in film. Or an entrepreneur?


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Dumaresq said:


> What about stage manager for plays? Or you could be a line director or AD in film. Or an entrepreneur?


Cool suggestions! Thanks.


----------



## Kyusaku (Mar 18, 2014)

JudyBoBudy said:


> Any ideas? I thought art director and architect.


If you are the entrepreneur type, you should think about becoming a producer. It's more about taking decisions and managing people, but it's from where it all starts, and follows until the completion of an artistic venture.
Independent directors starts off an idea, establish costs, write detailed specifications to convince investors, hire staff, rent all necessary features, organize the filming schedule, then bring the contract to accomplishment and divide everyone's share of the earnings.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Kyusaku said:


> If you are the entrepreneur type, you should think about becoming a producer. It's more about taking decisions and managing people, but it's from where it all starts, and follows until the completion of an artistic venture.
> Independent directors starts off an idea, establish costs, write detailed specifications to convince investors, hire staff, rent all necessary features, organize the filming schedule, then bring the contract to accomplishment and divide everyone's share of the earnings.


I'm still learning my personality, and I'm not so sure if I'm an entrepreneur type of person, I'm still very young to even think about career, but my head's always in the future. Nonethe less, very interesting to hear suggestions! When I was younger I wanted to be a fashion designer, and then a film director, ha. Thanks!


----------



## Kyusaku (Mar 18, 2014)

JudyBoBudy said:


> I'm still learning my personality, and I'm not so sure if I'm an entrepreneur type of person, I'm still very young to even think about career, but my head's always in the future. Nonethe less, very interesting to hear suggestions! When I was younger I wanted to be a fashion designer, and then a film director, ha. Thanks!


You're never too young to think about what you want to do in the future. The best way to know for sure is to try out and see for yourself. Jobs aren't either completely artistic oriented or business oriented or whatever, some are a mix of different skill sets, keep an open mind and try to learn a bit more about what you'd like. Most professionals will share their experience with their jobs, what kind of tasks it implies, how it is working in that field everyday. Self searching is paramount to determine where you really want to go though.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Kyusaku said:


> You're never too young to think about what you want to do in the future. The best way to know for sure is to try out and see for yourself. Jobs aren't either completely artistic oriented or business oriented or whatever, some are a mix of different skill sets, keep an open mind and try to learn a bit more about what you'd like. Most professionals will share their experience with their jobs, what kind of tasks it implies, how it is working in that field everyday. Self searching is paramount to determine where you really want to go though.


That's what I've been telling my mother, but she's saying I sould get my head out of the clouds and live in the present more, haha. Thank you very much, I'll defnitely keep that in mind. I know that you need to have an open mind but I've read that ENTJs are very business oriented, I was wondering if there are more fields in which ENTJs yield in. And I love the arts very much.


----------



## Kyusaku (Mar 18, 2014)

JudyBoBudy said:


> That's what I've been telling my mother, but she's saying I sould get my head out of the clouds and live in the present more, haha. Thank you very much, I'll defnitely keep that in mind. I know that you need to have an open mind but I've read that ENTJs are very business oriented, I was wondering if there are more fields in which ENTJs yield in. And I love the arts very much.


Your mother is right in the sense that many answers are right in front of you. Think about what you enjoy doing in your free time, and where you are able to put the most efforts in. You want to build your career path around that. I have other ideas but, you have to be a bit more specific for them to be meaningful.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Kyusaku said:


> Your mother is right in the sense that many answers are right in front of you. Think about what you enjoy doing in your free time, and where you are able to put the most efforts in. You want to build your career path around that. I have other ideas but, you have to be a bit more specific for them to be meaningful.


Thanks, I'll do some more thinking with myself.


----------



## Kyusaku (Mar 18, 2014)

JudyBoBudy said:


> Thanks, I'll do some more thinking with myself.


Write down your qualities and shortcomings, ask people around you, relatives, friends, about it too. Write down what you like and hate the most. Then you can try to look for similar features in jobs. You have to determine how art is going to be evolved in your job, is it working with artists ? Being an artist yourself ? Entertain people or teach them ? It's as big as it can get, so don't close off this domain because you are an ENTJ, think it through !


----------

